# Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.



## HerculeZ (23. Oktober 2014)

*Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

Hallo Leute, ich melde mich wieder zurück mit einer wichtigen Frage. Ich wollte Euch fragen, ob Ihr einen leisen 120mm Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck für eine H60 2nd. Gen. kennt? Ich habe hier schon einen Lüfter im Auge: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP Rev. 3.0 120x120x25mm
Wie findet Ihr den Lüfter? Kann ich diesen verwenden? Er hat ja eigentlich ein hohes Lüfterfördervolumen mit 128(m3h) oder? Wenn Ihr bessere Vorschläge habt, dann her damit 
Der Lüfter sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein und sollte auch nicht gerade hässlich sein :3 
MfG


----------



## NynrosVorlon (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

bequiet silent wings2 und du hast ruhe


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

Scythe Slipstream 800 oder 1200RPM .
Leise ,zuverlässig,geringe Startspannung und sehr niedriger Preis.
Laufen hier im Windows mit 210RPM ,total unhörbar bis auf die HDD.
Wenn du druck willst nimm Delta Electronics mit 6500RPM,nur ein Jet ist lauter


----------



## HerculeZ (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

Also heißt das jetzt, dass ich den von mir vorgeschlagenen Lüfter nicht nehmen sollte? Oder kann ich diesen auch nehmen?


----------



## HerculeZ (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

Hallo???


----------



## Bullebernd (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

Ich habe mir einen Noiseblocker Lüfter dran gemacht aber nun Höre ich leider meine Pumpe ziemlich LAUT nach 1,5 Jahren und werde mir glaube ich einen 'DARK Rock 3 holen....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pl-2-a476778.html - Die optimalen Lüfter für deinen Einsatz.


----------



## HerculeZ (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*



Bullebernd schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Noiseblocker Lüfter dran gemacht aber nun Höre ich leider meine Pumpe ziemlich LAUT nach 1,5 Jahren und werde mir glaube ich einen 'DARK Rock 3 holen....


 
Dann hast du wohl ein Montags-Modell erwischt, denn normal ist dies nicht, die Pumpen sind nämlich laufruhig (zumindest bei den neuern Kompakt WaKü's). Wenn dies bei mir der Fall sein wird, dann werde ich das Produkt sofort umtauschen!
MfG


----------



## HerculeZ (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - Die optimalen Lüfter für deinen Einsatz.


 
Vielen Dank! Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Lüfter rausgesucht, ist der auch in Ordnung? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120x120x25mm 600-1500 U/min
Oder ist es den Aufpreis nicht wert?
MfG


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Lüfter rausgesucht, ist der auch in Ordnung? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120x120x25mm 600-1500 U/min
> Oder ist es den Aufpreis nicht wert?
> MfG


Ist halt die PWM-Edition. Da ich kein PWM Fan bin, kannst du dir ja sicherlich denken was ich davon halte. 

Der PL-2 (3pin) richtet es genau so.


----------



## Pegasos (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Lüfter rausgesucht, ist der auch in Ordnung? Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS 120x120x25mm 600-1500 U/min
> Oder ist es den Aufpreis nicht wert?
> MfG




 nun doch keinen Lüfter mehr mit Blauen Led`s


----------



## HerculeZ (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*



Pegasos schrieb:


> nun doch keinen Lüfter mehr mit Blauen Led`s


 
Ja, ich brauche doch keinen Lüfter mehr mit blauen LED's, weil ich zwei Gehäuselüfter habe die blau leuchten und außerdem habe ich noch ein blauer LED Strip im Gehäuse. Ich nehme aber trotzdem die PWM-Edition, weil ich den Lüfter natürlich auch regeln möchte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*



HerculeZ schrieb:


> Ich nehme aber trotzdem die PWM-Edition, weil ich den Lüfter natürlich auch regeln möchte.


 Kannst du doch genau so mit der 3pin Variante.


----------



## mistermeister (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche 120mm Lüfter für Corsair H60 2nd. Gen.*

Die Black Silent Pro sind nicht nur wegen der geringen Lautstärke, sondern besonders wegen geringen Streuung und der beiliegenden radiatorabdichtung die Radiatorlüfter schlechthin...
Damit kann man nix falsh machen und atm gibt es auch nix besseres auf dem Markt afaik.     Hab esleber nen 140mm und bin extrem zufrieden damit... Geheimtipp ist vorallem die 92mm Version, unter voller drehzahl ist er im gegensatz zum 140mm sogar nicht hörbar und hat einen unglaublichen ansaugdruck... Ein Geheimtipp als Bodenlüfter fpr micro Gehäuse...


----------

